# Oil Drain Plug Torque Specs (please help!)



## madmortar (Dec 28, 2008)

So the local VW dealer forgot to tighten the drain plug on my wifes 2013 VW Toaureg. 
Was driving home last night and low oil light came on. Got home and looked under and oil had been spilling out everywhere, the oil drain plug was barely on there. 
I tighten it down and cleaned everything up but I do not know the torque specs for the drain plug. Say a video that showed 30nm but that was on an older gen VR6... assuming its the same as mine?

Please let me know so I can correctly tighten down when i get home tonight from work...

Will be filing a claim with VW america and the dealership. Luckily it was caught before the plug came completely out. The level is right above MIN when i checked. Need to stop by walmart tonight and get some more oil. Assuming 5W-40?


----------



## trbochrg (Dec 1, 2004)

madmortar said:


> So the local VW dealer forgot to tighten the drain plug on my wifes 2013 VW Toaureg.
> Was driving home last night and low oil light came on. Got home and looked under and oil had been spilling out everywhere, the oil drain plug was barely on there.
> I tighten it down and cleaned everything up but I do not know the torque specs for the drain plug. Say a video that showed 30nm but that was on an older gen VR6... assuming its the same as mine?
> 
> ...


Auto Zone doesn't have a repair guide online for a 2011 but for a 2004-06 they state it was 22 ft. lbs

And yes, 5W-40 and I believe 502/505 spec? I wasn't' able to find any at a local Walmart last time I was looking for a quart for my wife's 2016. I ended up going to Auto Zone or advanced Auto Parts.


----------



## madmortar (Dec 28, 2008)

trbochrg said:


> Auto Zone doesn't have a repair guide online for a 2011 but for a 2004-06 they state it was 22 ft. lbs
> 
> And yes, 5W-40 and I believe 502/505 spec? I wasn't' able to find any at a local Walmart last time I was looking for a quart for my wife's 2016. I ended up going to Auto Zone or advanced Auto Parts.


Thanks. Ya i saw in a video that it was 30nm.
I just brought it to the dealer. They are going to check the oil to see if any damage done with it running low, hopefully do a full oil change, and give me a new belly pan. if there are any issues with the oil pan or drain plug, they will replace those as well.


----------

